# 2010 Super Six Video Review



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

There is a nice review of the 2010 Super Six DA Hi Mod on Road Bike Review -- 

http://reviews.roadbikereview.com/blog/2010-cannondale-supersix/

The reviewer claims a weight of 860 grams for a 56cm frame. Nice! I am glad I waited for the 2010s.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

123prs said:


> There is a nice review of the 2010 Super Six DA Hi Mod on Road Bike Review --
> 
> http://reviews.roadbikereview.com/blog/2010-cannondale-supersix/
> 
> The reviewer claims a weight of 860 grams for a 56cm frame. Nice! I am glad I waited for the 2010s.


Those SS girls look like they should be in high school!


----------

